# Mythos or E37s?



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Which would you choose between the Mythos Basic and Ceado E37s and why?

I can't easily try either of them before I purchase one, so I need some help.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Is space a problem?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is no comparison ......the E37S is acceptable, the Mythos is a few levels ahead


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I own an e37s and have used a mythos.

If I had the space I would but the mythos - as dfk says - it is an entirely different machine.

It is very big though, and the e37s is very very kitchen friendly by comparison.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.

Space is not a problem.

It will sit on the breakfast bar, so no height constraints. If I tidy the area up a bit, it will take up no more room than my current set up.

Out of interest, how heavy are they?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

The Mythos one is 22kg, they're certainly not anyone's definition of light.

If I were only grinding for espresso, though, this would be fairly much my go to choice (ok, there are some interesting developments in the kafatek department, but...)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The thing about the Mythos, is the burrs are set at a 45 degree angle even though they are flat. This mens that it does not rely purely upon centrifrugsl force to exit the coffee from the burrs. The exit chute is set obviously at the bottom and the coffee only has one way to go. it creates an absolutely perfect fluffy mound every time


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I only grind for Espresso, but may keep my Isomac conical grinder for French press etc. I can't see it being worth much on the second hand market.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

This looks interesting, although I am unsure of the source. It is a 2007 model.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/restauration_hotellerie/1329173052.htm?ca=12_s

€390 for a Mythos plus, with titanium burrs (+ shipping).

Does it seem like a good purchase?

I have no idea on the shot count etc.

Is it easy to remove the tamper mechanism?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If its working and the burrs are good then its a great price, depending on shipping costs


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> The Mythos one is 22kg, they're certainly not anyone's definition of light.
> 
> If I were only grinding for espresso, though, this would be fairly much my go to choice (ok, there are some interesting developments in the kafatek department, but...)


For espresso only would you take the Mythos over the EK?

I assumed the e37 with larger burrs would give better results but sounds like the Mythos is the one to go for.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

That really depends on your preference, like mouthfeel, clarity, sweetness etc.

The ek tend to deliver very clean shots, this is great for exploring different varieties but less desirable for milky coffee, well to my taste anyway.

I prefer straight shots so for my preferences there isn't much to choose from in regards to grinders, only a few can achieve the high clarity and super sweet shot that I desire.

I'm not a huge fan of Mythos to be honest, its a bit flat and boring in taste profile if you ask me. But then again I'm not very impressed by traditional or semi traditional grinders.

Others feel otherwise, some prefer the mouthfeel and balance of more traditional grinders (flat or conic) so giving advice can be pretty difficult as different people have different opinions


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

The Mythos has done about 82,500 shots.

This does not seem a lot to me for a commercial machine.

Total price is going to be about €510 shipped, as the guy needs to make a case to ship it.

Downsides, it has a built in tamper and a big hopper. Neither of which I like aesthetically.

The guy selling it is a professional, so it should be ok.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a great deal tamper can be removed, shame about hopper but you could cut it fown


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

The order will be placed today.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a fan of both to be honest - I chose the EK43 because I do grind for a number of different methods, and I do swap beans regularly, neither of which fit with the mythos particularly. I do, however, think the mythos produces interesting and complex shots, and I do like the gloopy shots you can get out of one.

That said I wouldn't give up the EK43 for a mythos, as I prefer the mentalness the EK can produce, however if you were looking for more conventional shots, then the Mythos is probably it (so long as you can't fit / afford an R120....)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> as I prefer the mentalness the EK can produce


That's the thing that convinced me that an EK wasn't for me. I can appreciate how full on the coffee can be from an EK and like to be tested by the odd cup of coffee but I couldn't like with it full time.

I can see the attraction though and understand its popularity.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I've had plenty of shots from both the EK and Mythos but never the same coffee side by side. I'll have to go to my mates coffee shop and do a comparison.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just out of interest - does the EK therefore produce the purest nature of the beans?

Ie is that mentalness inherent in the beans that only an EK can get at?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just out of interest - does the EK therefore produce the purest nature of the beans?
> 
> Ie is that mentalness inherent in the beans that only an EK can get at?


Dunno, but @fatboyslim and I did a coffee-shot (70g from 18g) of some beans (more than likely HasBean Dale's WBC beans from their Xmas Crackers) which came out quite light in body but certainly had it flavour-wise - in fact it was very nice. Tried doing it with the Major and it wasn't so good...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Tbh, I've had 1:3 ratio shots from Mythos that have knocked the pants off of an EK at the same ratio with the same coffee.

EK has more versatility, Mythos has a HUGE amount of range for espresso repeatability shot after shot. Which is why shops use them over EKs for espresso.


----------

